# Fisher Homesteader Dodge Ram Setup



## matteoknows56 (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey Guys, just picked up a Fisher Homesteader plow off a friend of mine. I got the whole plow setup, the handheld controller, and an extra blade. I have a 2014 Dodge Ram 1500 Express the all black edition. Basically what I need is the truck side mount, and a wiring harness and or isolation module. Can anybody steer me in the right direction or post links on where I can purchase these items?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sprag-O (Dec 31, 2013)

http://ematch.fisherplows.com/vehinfo.asp

Hit that up, stick in all your details and it will spit out the required part numbers.

Then either head down to your local Fisher dealer, or search the net for the best pricing.


----------



## matteoknows56 (Dec 3, 2014)

Sprag-O;1889212 said:


> http://ematch.fisherplows.com/vehinfo.asp
> 
> Hit that up, stick in all your details and it will spit out the required part numbers.
> 
> Then either head down to your local Fisher dealer, or search the net for the best pricing.


Thanks Sprago! Much appreciated.


----------

